# Create your own VR Avatar for Mixed Reality / VRChat



## xkm1948 (Aug 17, 2020)

Introducing VRoidStudio. This is an amazing FREE software that allows users to create their own VR avatar for VR games like VRChat, Beat Saber and etc. You can even use it to create avatar for Virtual Streaming or Virtual Youtuber / Blogger.

Link to software:








						VRoid Studio
					

3D Modeling, for Everyone! VRoid Studio is an application to create 3D models of humanoid avatars (characters).Create original characters on this intuitive and highly Adaptable Software. Easy to use for everyone!




					vroid.com
				




One of the nicest thing is end user gets all the rights to the VR avatar created for any potential commercial applications. Like youtube monetization. The software also does not need installation. Pretty cool!

For user guide, I would highly recommend this:








						How to export VRM from VRoid and upload it to STYLY | STYLY
					

VRoid is a Windows/Mac application that allows you to create the 3D model of a humanoid avatar (character). It's free for anyone to use. In this article, I explain how to create a 3D model with VRoid, animate it and upload it to STYLY.




					styly.cc
				




It is a very powerful tool!

For reference, here is my 1st created avatar with a custom song I mapped with Mediocre Mapper 2.












And another one I just made, TPU chan!


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 17, 2020)

cool and looks easy for anyone who interested in drawing


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 17, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> cool and looks easy for anyone who interested in drawing




You would definitely need a drawing board and a digital pen. Drawing with mouse was quite painful. Gonna make a frog Chan with @R-T-B 's avatar later haha.


----------

